# Tivo Died, need image (Tivo 24008A Series)



## Simurgh (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi all, first post but I've trolled the forums for quite some time.

I have a Tivo Stand Alone 24008A Unit that that was locking up recently. Finally just the other day it locked up at the "Almost There" Screen. Took it apart and used DFT to test the Hard Drive... It failed DFT (HD Diagnostics Utility)

I attempted to repair the drive and then used the new Tivo Live CD with the mfs tools on it and everything, to get a new 250gb drive working. Problem is, there were a few read/write errors and it still locks up during "Almost There"

So I guess I need a new Image, I'll have to give up on all the recordings. Does anyone have a Tivo Image for a 24008A Seriers? I guess it's just a Series 2 Standalone technically, I looked at ImageCake, but they want $19.99 and I have no intention of using their software which makes me feel odd paying for just a backup. Besides I'm broke. I don't have a telephone, but I can run a really long cable to the neighbors if nobody has a newer image.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Send a private email to Stan Simmons for a link to the image you need.


----------



## cavalier (Sep 13, 2003)

funtoupgrade said:


> Send a private email to Stan Simmons for a link to the image you need.


_
StanSimmons has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space._

On his post, it looks like it's been that way for a week or so


----------

